#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-08
<Atamira> afternoon
<ibeardslee> http://www.ascent.co.nz/productspecification.aspx?ItemID=392653
<ajmitch> that's the newer model?
<ibeardslee> yeap
<ibeardslee> although doesn't mention the touchscreen
<ajmitch> doesn't look too bad, though only the CPU looks different from the 5102
<ibeardslee> there is a N550 CPU that goes into the 5103 as well
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> seems like a nice sunny day so far, let's see if it stays that way :)
<Atamira> was sunny when i left work...its a tad cloudy now
<Atamira> wheres palhmpbs when you need him
<ajmitch> looks like we've scared him off
<Atamira> heh
 * thumper rubs sleep out of his eyes
<thumper> at least it is a nice day
<ibeardslee> should be a beautiful day
<ibeardslee> although the NZOSA is on tonight
<snail> if anyone hasn't seen it: me eating humble pie: http://nzetc.blogspot.com/2010/11/copyright-mistakes.html
<ajmitch> oops
<snail> ajmitch: search and replace gone wrong, changing not 2 works but >3000
<ajmitch> that's a big ouch, and quite a hit to performance from the sound of that blog post?
<ibeardslee> oops
<snail> ajmitch: yeah, takes us ~ a week to regenerate all the epubs
<snail> and the website runs with a 4 GB disk cache for the common expensive pages
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-10
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> sounds like there was some fun at the canonical offices in london
<ibeardslee> oh?
<ajmitch> they're in the same building as the UK conservative party
<thumper> yeah
<ajmitch> who just proposed a massive increase in uni fees, so there were some rioting students
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-11
<genbattle> hiyas
<ojwb> evening
<Atamira> mornin
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> Morn
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> ahh yes
<Atamira> the usual suspects have arrived..done their thing
 * ajmitch sleeps now
<Atamira> and wandered off
<zapzupnz> sleep? now? o.o
<ajmitch> you wouldn't expect us to have conversations in here, would you?
 * zapzupnz just fot up
<Atamira> nope
<Atamira> i just got in from work..so i will be sleeping soon
<ajmitch> zapzupnz: yeah, I just got to work :)
<zapzupnz> ah, lol. right.
<zapzupnz> Atamira: shift work?
<Atamira> yeah..permanent graveyards
<Atamira> love it
 * ajmitch hopes it doesn't get up to about 28C again today
<zapzupnz> how can you sleep during the day during the summer? unless you live down south
<ajmitch> down south, where the days are even longer  & it still gets rather hot?
<zapzupnz> can't be as bad as up north, where there's so much humidity it becomes solid matter
<zapzupnz> mind you, it's good. it rains a lot.
<ajmitch> central otago is usually dry & hot, but it still felt humid enough in dunedin yesterday
<zapzupnz> apparently the place to be is the west coast. it's a nice enough place such that you wouldn't mind the temps
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> and if you don't mind rainfall being measured in metres
<zapzupnz> i don't. everywhere i've lived must've been run by a rain god for mayor
<hads> I was on holiday in northern Queensland at Easter and we had a meter of rain in 2 days.
<ibeardslee> I lived in QLD as a kid .. I remember having to go out in the morning to break the ice on the goats' water buckets and then deal with 35+ degrees in the afternoon
<ibeardslee> insane
<Atamira> zapzupnz, you get used to it. i keep my room coolish and dark in the summer
<Atamira> all else fails, i have a fan as well
<zapzupnz> fair enough
<zapzupnz> ibeardslee: geez, what a jump.
<zapzupnz> sounds like 'every season in a day' weather most be fairly common
<zapzupnz> up that way
<zapzupnz> my mum lives in qld now, she complains that the weather can't decide what it is, and she's always wearing something much too thick by day's end
<Atamira> i lived in nsw for 8 yars
<Atamira> the weather there is the same
<Atamira> tho it doesnt get as hold..
<Atamira> hot that is
<snail> ibeardslee: sounds like you needed to make the goats watering troughs out of a material with thermal mass (i.e. stone)
<hads> Stone troughs still freeze
<mwhudson> morning
<zapzupnz> mornin'
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-13
<codyc1515> hey all
<codyc1515> anyone there?
<zapzupnz> yeah
<zapzupnz> hello :)
<codyc1515> hi there
<zapzupnz> ahoy
<codyc1515> im looking to become a member of the nz team
<zapzupnz> ah, now i'm not the person to talk to
<zapzupnz> i just sort of sit here
<codyc1515> oh ok
<zapzupnz> you'll probably also be best served asking on the list, too
<codyc1515> ill try and work it out
<codyc1515> it seems easy
<codyc1515> yep
<codyc1515> ok
<codyc1515> im on the list now
<zapzupnz> so what do you think you can bring to the nz team anyway?
<zapzupnz> just being nosey
<codyc1515> um
<codyc1515> maybe some web programming skills ??
<codyc1515> hmm
<codyc1515> im already a member...
<codyc1515> if i must comment on something
<codyc1515> everytime i try to introducer a user to ubuntu from windows
<codyc1515> they complain that the close, maximise, minimise buttons are on the wrong side
<zapzupnz> i like that
<zapzupnz> "wrong side"
<zapzupnz> rather than "different side"
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-14
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<karora> morning
<snail> morning
<snail> amazing how much damage a single backhoe can do to the intertubes in this country
<ibeardslee> yeap
<ajmitch> someone decided to cut up a few strings?
<ibeardslee> some power went boom
<ajmitch> ah, the little problems in wellington
<snail> myself and a government agency are having a disagreement over what constitutes a copyright license for content. anyone know whether there's a local version of debian-legal or any local debian-legal participant i can have a chat with?
<ajmitch> for actual legal advice you'd want to talk to a lawyer
<ajmitch> as nice as debian-legal is, it's still just opinions from people who don't necessarily have a firm grounding in law :)
<mwhudson> morning
<chrismsnz> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-07
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-08
<DoctorLard> so... how about that Unity interface.
<chilts> haven't used it yet, probably won't ever use it
<chilts> doesn't like it's getting any good reviews though
<chilts> ^sound^ in the appropriate place
<ajmitch> it's a bit of a change from the standard gnome 2.x UI
<DoctorLard> I know there's some folks here who might be working on it and stuff, so I'll go as far as saying I can't use it. The 3D req means it's basically unusable in a VM
<DoctorLard> focus-stealing apps nuke the searchy thing, which is annoying
<ajmitch> DoctorLard: the 3d version of unity works in virtualbox for me, and there's unity-2d
<ajmitch> I don't really use the dash a lot, but I can see how it'd be annoying for it to disappear
<thumper> DoctorLard: like what?
<DoctorLard> what?
<DoctorLard> you mean, what's stealing the focus?
<DoctorLard> I think it was twitterdeck, and pidgin istr.
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-09
<hads> Afternoon
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> a slightly soggy morning, it has to be said
<ajmitch> better than having snow again
<hads> Wet down there? Was sunny here up until half an hour ago.
<hads> Morning.
<mwhudson> it only rained hard for about 5 minutes here i think
<mwhudson> unfortunately that was when i was walking to the bus stop
<hads> Always convenient.
<ajmitch> ~2 weeks until elections, it'd be interesting to see the server load on the results site on the 26th :)
<ibeardslee> they've been fairly bullet-proof the last few elections
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: it'd still be interesting to see some numbers of how many people are hitting the site
<ajmitch> I'm guessing that the site itself would be heavily cached anyway
<ibeardslee> I don't know if those stats are public
<ajmitch> a pity
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-10
<hads> Read an interesting post on caching with nginx the other day; http://fennb.com/microcaching-speed-your-app-up-250x-with-no-n
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morena
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning :)
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-11
<ojwb> karora: when are you off to OSDC?  or are you already over there?
<karora> ojwb: I leave on Sunday at 3:30pm
<karora> You?
<ojwb> karora: sunday too, but quite a bit earlier
<ojwb> getting a coach from sydney as there didn't seem to be good connections for flights
<karora> I'm flying all the way.  Air New Zealand + Virgin Something
<ojwb> ah, maybe I just looked at airnz options
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
 * chilts goes out for the day
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-12
 * ojwb suddenly remembers he needs an evisitor for .au, but luckily the application approval time seems to be measured in seconds
<chilts> ojwb: that was lucky! :)
<chilts> are you still on a UK passport?
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> another exciting day in #ubuntu-nz
<chilts> :-p
<thumper> morning
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> http://twitter.com/#!/DrBrash is enjoying himself today
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-05
<ajmitch> evening
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> Someone just tweeted that Lion bought Emersons; https://twitter.com/beerlytweeting/status/265571240062898176
<ibeardslee> hmmm :|
<hads> Oh sad, it's true.
<hads> http://paste.nothing.net.nz/15d48e
<hads> The new macs.
<ibeardslee> on the good side .. Lion haven't been arse about trademarks yet have they?
<ojwb> suing apple?
<ojwb> macs could too!
<mwhudson> huh
<hads> Oh well, plenty of other craft breweries around.
<ibeardslee> do you think it'll change if it is a 'stand alone unit'
<ibeardslee> is it the nice beer or the small underdog that you like?
<ojwb> or the fear as to how long that will last
<thumper> morning
<hads> ibeardslee: Both
<hads> And what ojwb said.
 * ibeardslee nods
<hads> I'd rather drink nice beer and support a small local business rather than a multinational.
<hads> Wigram and Three boys are just up the road anyway.
 * ibeardslee nods vigorously to that
<chilts> as always, companies that buy other companies say "they'll stay being them" and the companies being bought say "we'll still be the same" and in 6 months or a year they'll no longer exist and the only remainder is the brands they bought since all the people will have left
 * chilts looks at YouTube, Flickr and the miriad of other tech companies that got bought and either got merged or shutdown
<chilts> the only thing left is the brand they bought, which is the only thing of any value
<ojwb> capitalism, eh?
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-06
<hads> Started monitoring our power usage again, it's a little shocking; http://hadley.rich.gen.nz/power.png
<ibeardslee> how are you doing that?
<ojwb> what's the cycling thing?
<hads> ibeardslee: I'll blog about it at some stage but we got new meters installed the other day that have little LEDs that flash. I hooked up an Arduino and count the flashes.
<hads> ojwb: Overnight? That's the heaters in the kids rooms.
<hads> Red is the water heater.
<ojwb> ah
<hads> The spike in the morning is the aircon coming on to heat up the rest of the house.
<ojwb> heh, i like the hack of counting the flashes
<hads> They flash 1600/kwh so quite easy to get decent readings.
<ibeardslee> nice
<hads> I used to have current clamps over the incoming mains but wasn't very accurate. Counting flashes seems much better.
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> apparantly the steam closed beta for linux starts today, might be interesting to try out
<ibeardslee> I don't currently play enough games to be of much value ... although maybe needs some not so much game players to get that view of how well it works
<ajmitch> I don't play that many either, but it'll still be fun to try out, it's a good step forward
<ibeardslee> especially that Valve seem to be very much 'Windows 8 ... hahaha'
<ibeardslee> .. right so umm how does one create an account?
<ajmitch> for?
<ibeardslee> oh yeah steam/valve
<ajmitch> well it's a closed beta for now, so you'll probably wait a few weeks
<ajmitch> they were initially selecting 1000 people for the beta
<ibeardslee> do they have that 1000 now?
<ajmitch> they probably had several times that number express interest in the beta, judging from reactions online :)
<ajmitch> heh, just reading their announcement of it, they got 60k responses in a week
<ibeardslee> wow
<chilts> steam? valve? anyone got a link?
<chilts> this it -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam_(software)
<ajmitch> http://store.steampowered.com/news/9289/
<chilts> ta
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-07
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> ibeardslee: how you feeling this morning?
<ibeardslee> just tired .. didn't drink too much and decided that Hashigo Zake would have just ended 'badly'
<ibeardslee> damn it .. decisions like that are like I'm getting old
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> ibeardslee: I only had a couple of glasses of wine and Hashigo Zake didn't appeal either :)
<chilts> you're not getting old, just older :D
<ibeardslee> wiser?
<mwhudson> i had a hangover after the uds after party that made me feel not very wise _at all_
<ajmitch> heh
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-08
 * mwhudson rages at X using 100% cpu
<mwhudson> thumper: is this your fault!!
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> hmmm that steam beta is sort of fail .. advertising that is is available, and then saying you aren't registered for the beta.
<ajmitch> it's a closed beta... you're not meant to run it yet if you're not invited
<ibeardslee> yeah mutter .. then it shouldn't be available to those not invited ;)
<ajmitch> it's only 'available' if you dig around various news sites (eg reddit) to get the link to the installer :)
<ajmitch> but it can still be used pretty easily, the message about not being registered is a bit trivial to get around
<ajmitch> you still won't have access to a number of the currently-ported games though, like TF2
 * ajmitch just has some of the humble bundle games installed through steam
<ibeardslee> that's initially what I was trying to get to .. just bought the latest bundle
<ajmitch> not sure which of those will show up in steam now
<ajmitch> but if you're using unity, just use the quicklist menu on the launcher to go to the steam library page
<ajmitch> then activate a product on steam, enter the key from the HIB
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-10
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-11
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
<lifeless> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-05
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> i think
<hads> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-06
<help_me_boot> Hi all, hoping someone will be able to help me recover my MBR. I dual-boot windows7/Ubuntu and used grub2. I tried to reinstall windows but it gave me an error about the MBR, I booted into a live cd and removed the MBR (overwrote with /dev/zero) I now cannot boot anything... As last resort, I'd like to be able to recover my data off a seperate NTFS partition and start from scratch. I've tried "Boot Repair" but there is no 'r
<help_me_boot> I can't seem to be able to see my seperate NTFS partition from the live CD
<olly> help_me_boot: all I can suggest is trying a non-region-specific ubuntu channel - there aren't a lot of people here, so the chances someone will know are smaller
<G> hads: at the moment, I'm nearly set on an ALIX, glances seem to indicate that there isn't much better in that field, unless I went for a fit-pc, but they seem to well over double the price of an ALIX
<help_me_boot> olly: Thanks, I joing #Ubuntu and managed to get some advise, cheers
<olly> great
<hads> G: ALIX is the cheapest and quite common. There's Soekris but they are more expensive.
<hads> There's a few mini-ITX boards around but they aren't normally fanless and often require ATX power rather than a DC jack like the ALIX
<G> hads: did Intel rid themselves of their Atom boards that had a DC jack?
<hads> There may be another one, they keep discontinuing them though. Most all of those were single Ethernet
<hads> On the other hand the ALIX is quite slow, but it depends what you're wanting to do with it
<G> ahh yep, basically looking at doing some routing/VPN/network tasks on it
<hads> There's this too; https://nicegear.co.nz/routers/ubiquiti-edgerouter-lite/
<G> VPN is whats going to kill with the performance
<G> ooooh, you've got that one now?
<hads> Those are quite cool, I use one for our UFB here.
<G> does it do OpenVPN, and whats the DHCP implementation like?
<hads> root@justice:~# dhcpd3 -v
<hads> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server 4.1-ESV-R7
<hads> http://wiki.ubnt.com/OpenVPN_Remote_Access_-_CLI_Commands
<G> hads: I think you've just convinced me :)
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> G: Interesting point about CSC, thanks for letting me know.
<hads> There's new things to think about with websites all the time as browsers keep changing.
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts_> morning
<G> hads: yeah, tbh CSC isn't as bad as the actual number
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-07
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-08
<chilts> ibeardslee: the Academy is 6th - 17th Jan, that right?
<chilts> hmm, I could stop being lazy and check my email
<chilts> it's not in my email
<chilts> project week, 13th-17th Jan, I presume that's the 2nd week
<ibeardslee> chilts: yes, project week is the 2nd week .. 13th to 17th
<chilts> ibeardslee: cool, ta
<ibeardslee> first week (6th to 10th) is tutorial week
<chilts> just trying to avoid going to a work-week, so I said Jan was out, hopefully it'll be in Feb
<hads> Bugger. Postgres straming replication can't go between 64bit and 32bit.
<G> hads: I officially owe you a couple of beers for that suggestion
<hads> G: Cool :) Glad you like it.
<hads> I just upgraded the firmware on mine and accidentially blew away the little script I had to add dhcpd hostnames to dnsmasq. The only thing that annoys me about them.
<hads> I just discovered that the new Thinkpads have been released. I must restrain myself until they run a promotion.
<G> yeah, I had half accepted that I might have to do a few hacks or leave some stuff on my old server, but I just realised that it does do policy based routing
<hads> They're quite neat I think. I don't do a whole lot with it but I think I could mangle it to do most things I need.
<hads> The fact that I can SSH into it and hack on it or apt-get install is quite pleasing for an off-the-shelf product.
<G> yeah, I think it's going to fall into the same category as the HDHomeRun tbh
<G> one I call "Bloody hell, it just works!"
<hads> The HDHomeRun is pretty cool. I like how it's DHCP and you don't have to worry about it changing address, things just find it.
<hads> Also, we've sold hundreds and not had a single failure which is nice.
<G> exactly, I've loved mine which is ~ 2 1/2 years old now
<G> hads: is there a good CLI reference guide for these (i.e. apart from the wiki)
<hads> G: Apart from the wiki/forums I haven't found one. Mostly just poked around and figured it out.
<G> hads: yeah, that seems to have worked for me, after taking a break, got my policy-based router setup going, turns out I would've saved some time if not for some faulty subnet math and not adding an extra line to my openvpn server setup
<G> The ability to sudo and do things like tcpdump makes it great
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-03
<jdowner> Hi, I am a kiwi who has been living in the US for about 10 years. I'm a software engineer and I work exclusively on linux these days. It would be nice to come back to nz, but I don't know what the job market is like for working on linux.
<jdowner> What is it like? I have looked on job boards but didn't find much that was encouraging.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> jdowner: check out Catalyst
<jdowner> thanks! I will take a look
<ibeardslee> http://catalyst.net.nz/join-us/jobs
<ibeardslee> even if there isn't something your want there, flick an email to jobs@catalyst and if you have what we want or think we'll need very shortly ...
<jdowner> cheers!
<hads> Linux.conf.au early bird tickets sell out tonight.
<hads> Morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<olly> morning
<olly> jdowner: you don't have to work for an NZ company to live here...
<jdowner> that is true :)
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-04
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-05
<ibeardslee> morning
<jdowner> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-09
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<olly> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<fmarier> ajmitch_: you need a new GPG key :)
 * olly noticed that too
<ajmitch_> fmarier: I have a new key, the trick is getting signatures
<fmarier> ajmitch_: are you coming to LCA?
<ajmitch_> considering it, but the debian deadline is before then
<ajmitch_> I know of at least 1 person who can sign my key in Dunedin
<olly> i don't think I'll be down that way before the end of the year
<olly> and I don't seem to have signed your current key either
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-02
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-03
<chilts> I thought I said morning this morning
<chilts> maybe I time-travelled from yesterday, that's what it feels like at the moment
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-04
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-05
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<olly_> morning
<olly_> sorry, lag...
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-08
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<gzcwnk> hi
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-11-07
<GnOuOtb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/23561, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
#ubuntu-nz 2016-11-09
<mwhudson> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-11-13
<mwhudson> good morning, hope everyone is ok after the night's entertainment
<olly_> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/HanmerSpringsfeltdetailed is a more detailed survey from geonet (the new-style "rapid" felt report gathers less data, and also quickly exhausts their address completion quota for a large quake)
<olly> they're encouraging people to fill it in and pass the link on
